# quick survey



## brandonprewitt (Mar 18, 2012)

just out of curiosity how many folks here are still running cast fer sanitary in new construction instead of pvc?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

how about electrofusion poly?


----------



## brandonprewitt (Mar 18, 2012)

i aint never heard of that, isnt that fer water service not sewer though


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

I use copper.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

How about ABS ?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Pre or post cast?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

brandonprewitt said:


> just out of curiosity how many folks here are still running cast fer sanitary in new construction instead of pvc?


Your survey is flawed.

You fail to differentiate between residential, commercial and light commercial.

You also neglect to ask why one might be favored over the other in any one of the three applications mentioned above.

Furthermore, you fail to differentiate based on regional and code specific requirements.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Adamche said:


> how about electrofusion poly?


Is that like PB 2406 ? Butt fusion


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

brandonprewitt said:


> i aint never heard of that, isnt that fer water service not sewer though


we use it for trade waste, greasy waste and sewer lines here


----------



## brandonprewitt (Mar 18, 2012)

aa twelve story apartment building so commercial and I dont know the difference between pre and post cast iron what is it if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Plumb Bob said:


> Is that like PB 2406 ? Butt fusion


yeah similar,look here:thumbsup:

http://www.geberit.com.au/web/appl/au/wcmsau.nsf/pages/prod-drai-hdpe-1


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Some larger homes around here use cast when the plumbing is above finished rooms.

Many use cast in commercial due to codes, specs, or both.

Copper for drains? I wish people around here could afford that for their drains. That was the thing back in the day, but now? Not here. PVC is used where code allows above all else unless some utility contractor is running a sewer. They are using SDR pipe. ABS seems to be limited to trailers here.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Some larger homes around here use cast when the plumbing is above finished rooms.
> 
> Many use cast in commercial due to codes, specs, or both.
> 
> Copper for drains? I wish people around here could afford that for their drains. That was the thing back in the day, but now? Not here. PVC is used where code allows above all else unless some utility contractor is running a sewer. They are using SDR pipe. ABS seems to be limited to trailers here.



The copper thing was in jest... And I agree....ABS for trailers....


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Adamche said:


> yeah similar,look here:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.geberit.com.au/web/appl/au/wcmsau.nsf/pages/prod-drai-hdpe-1


High-density polyethylene, got it. Probably used for chemicals in the USA


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> The copper thing was in jest... And I agree....ABS for trailers....


ABS for residential and light commercial in California


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Some larger homes around here use cast when the plumbing is above finished rooms.
> 
> Many use cast in commercial due to codes, specs, or both.
> 
> Copper for drains? I wish people around here could afford that for their drains. That was the thing back in the day, but now? Not here. PVC is used where code allows above all else unless some utility contractor is running a sewer. They are using SDR pipe. ABS seems to be limited to trailers here.


Extremely skinny walls and and floor joists are about the only times I ever use copper DWV these days. Ran into a couple of 2x6 floor joist/shower situations over the years -- A 2" Copper DWV p-trap just barely works in a 2x6 floor joist.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

pvc. but I try to avoid doing new drain lines. Those are not my strong point.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

There was a company out here that ran it exclusively. I know when I walk in the home if it is their work. They did some pretty work.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> There was a company out here that ran it exclusively. I know when I walk in the home if it is their work. They did some pretty work.


I ran it in all of my light commercial up until about 8 years ago. Copper prices kind of killed it as a viable product in that market.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Cast iron and copper all the way for dwv.

Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumb Bob said:


> How about ABS ?


 No ABS ( All Bull Shiz) here


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> No ABS ( All Bull Shiz) here


ABS is my friend and he makes me $$$$!


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Plumb Bob said:


> ABS is my friend and he makes me $$$$!


 They still make ABS?

Is it cheaper than PVC? Why you like that stuff?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> They still make ABS?
> 
> Is it cheaper than PVC? Why you like that stuff?



It glues together better. As long as it is in the ground I'm good with it, I would not hang it from joists. Pvc cellcore ain't no better. 

We don't use it here in OK. That was almost the only option for DWV in Tucson AZ.


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

Western Ma. seems to use ABS. Central and eastern Ma. PVC. I went to a house for a kitchen sink drain job. The home owner said they didn't use drano. Well drano melted the trap. lol 
ABS looks nice longer than pvc, but if it get hot it flexes bows.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

patrick88 said:


> Western Ma. seems to use ABS. Central and eastern Ma. PVC. I went to a house for a kitchen sink drain job. The home owner said they didn't use drano. Well drano melted the trap. lol
> ABS looks nice longer than pvc, but if it get hot it flexes bows.


PVC will also look like pex hung every 4 feet if it is exposed to 140F for extended periods of time. Cast will not bow but it will not take the heat either. The inside coating will come off and will rust through in no time.


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh I know all that. Gettinit
I would get abs at a supply house. drive in july heat Get to the job site about 1hr away. Had to take the pipes down and lay them out on the drive way so the sag would come out. Never had that problem w/pvc. Just had to use pvc before it got dirty looking.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Never heard that about ABS. :laughing: Sounds like a PITA.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Never heard that about ABS. :laughing: Sounds like a PITA.


Most of the time it's already bowed from sitting in the sun in the pipeyards before you even pick it up.

If I have to use ABS, I buy it at Home Depot, where it's stored indoors and out of the sun.


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

It was. I always kept a rack on my van for pipes. Well my shock when i couldn't put a pipe in cause of the bow.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> They still make ABS?
> 
> Is it cheaper than PVC? Why you like that stuff?


It's what we use in California.

Just think, no primer!


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Plumb Bob said:


> It's what we use in California.
> 
> Just think, no primer!


Ah no, so you miss out on that warm fuzzy feeling, sniffing all that MEK


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2012)

Very seldom does my company use anything but cast no hub usually with husky bands for dwv. That said I am doing a job right now that specced out pvc dwv stamped solid core pipe had to special order it. We do only commercial work fyi.


----------



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

We only ever use PVC. But we only do residential and light commercial.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Cast Iron only unless you pay me more for pvc! 

I know a company uses cast on waste and pvc for the venting this way they get the benefits of both (so they say)


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Cast Iron only unless you pay me more for pvc!
> 
> I know a company uses cast on waste and pvc for the venting this way they get the benefits of both (so they say)


A lot of the custom homes we do use no-hub cast iron for vertical drains and PVC DWV for horizontal drainage and vents -- Allegedly it reduces the amount of noise. I've never really found that to be true.

We use a product called DexDamp for sound deadening on projects with bigger budgets -- It's the same product used in engine cowlings to reduce engine noise. I use it in my recording studio above my garage -- You can crank it up to 11 and barely hear a thing standing outside.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> A lot of the custom homes we do use no-hub cast iron for vertical drains and PVC DWV for horizontal drainage and vents -- Allegedly it reduces the amount of noise. I've never really found that to be true.
> 
> We use a product called DexDamp for sound deadening on projects with bigger budgets -- It's the same product used in engine cowlings to reduce engine noise. I use it in my recording studio above my garage -- You can crank it up to 11 and barely hear a thing standing outside.


I can think of a million things to do with that, and it is now on my list of upgrades 
Thanks


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Your survey is flawed.
> 
> You fail to differentiate between residential, commercial and light commercial.
> * ***************************
> ...


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Abs / pvc*



Plumb Bob said:


> ABS is my friend and he makes me $$$$!


Same discussion back in 2010 [here it is]

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/abs-pvc-11314/


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> Cast iron and copper all the way for dwv.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.


Even for single-family homes? I can understand it for multi-family dwellings, based on where you are, but is it code required for any & all applications? Teach me teacher.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Cast Iron only unless you pay me more for pvc!
> 
> I know a company uses cast on waste and pvc for the venting this way they get the benefits of both (so they say)


I have seen this on older houses in my area. Why do they use cast on waste and PVC on Vents?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

TallCoolOne said:


> I have seen this on older houses in my area. Why do they use cast on waste and PVC on Vents?


That was explained earlier.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> I have seen this on older houses in my area. Why do they use cast on waste and PVC on Vents?


To get noise reduction on the cast, and cheap on pvc


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

There are three cities in this state that require CI underground.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

nhmaster3015 said:


> There are three cities in this state that require CI underground.



They all should and make it service weight!


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

The cast iron pipe I buy, says right on it, THE QUIET PIPE, made by Tyler co.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

C.I. everyday in Chicago,poured B+S joints not no hub.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I still use CI in buildings where it's spec'ed. Also off of commercial dishwashers, PVC won't take the heat have to use copper or CI. Also anytime there is a plenum ceiling CI winds up being cheaper.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> I still use CI in buildings where it's spec'ed. Also off of commercial dishwashers, PVC won't take the heat have to use copper or CI. Also anytime there is a plenum ceiling CI winds up being cheaper.


Cast will not hold to high temp water and there should be a solenoid valve that mixes cold water with the dw water being dumped if over 140F anyhow.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Cast will not hold to high temp water and there should be a solenoid valve that mixes cold water with the dw water being dumped if over 140F anyhow.


 
I've seen cast hold up to hot water for the past 40-50 years. Cast's weakeness is chemicals, corrosive ones in particular.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> I've seen cast hold up to hot water for the past 40-50 years. Cast's weakeness is chemicals, corrosive ones in particular.


I have run into a bunch of rotten CI over my short career. I am not saying you are wrong. I have assumed and spoke with a manufacturer about cast in some restaurants and once they heard the water was over 150F they said it was the culprit.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> I've seen cast hold up to hot water for the past 40-50 years. Cast's weakeness is chemicals, corrosive ones in particular.


& salt


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> I've seen cast hold up to hot water for the past 40-50 years. Cast's weakeness is chemicals, corrosive ones in particular.


I run into a lot of 'jellied' cast iron below ground. I don't know; Something in the soil changes the chemical composition and turns it into gelatin. Too much alkalinity?

I did a job out in Kirkland a long time ago where we had to take the tie-in all the way out to the street (over 200 feet) in order to find a section of pipe strong enough to tie into. It was a bid job and I damn near lost my shirt on that one.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Pop syrup will eat right through cast iron pipes too.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Cast in commercial.


----------

